# Steel wheel refurbing guide



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

Probably not of interest to the majority of alloy-wheel'd forums users... 
But I made this on another forum a while back and thought I'd copy here to build up the guide section 

>>

I decided to paint my steelies as a cheap alternative to buying some new ones, and also because the current tyres have a decent amount of tread left, and I was bored.

Firstly I cleaned the wheels thoroughly and sanded them down with fine wet'n'dry Halfords paper stuff: -










The idiot previous owner had painted the steelies black, but a lot of effort almost got them yellow again.
Next I masking-taped all around the tyre wall, and once complete started to masking-tape newspaper onto this: -










To paint I used Halfords spray cans and built up very light layers of paint evenly, leaving maybe 15mins between coats: -










Leave to dry after around 4 coats, remove the paper, and you've got yourself a nice steelie!










I took my time doing this. I got up late morning, drove to Halfords and then started around lunchtime. I didn't finish until almost 10pm, but it was worth it 
I'd advise to start early and on a nice day to ensure you don't end up like I was in the dark oops
I'd advise a WiFi connection too to use 106Rallye between layers of paint: -










Finished product


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking great

Gotta love the wifi eh?

Can you do a guide on repairing scuffed alloys lol!


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

J'adore WiFi  

My scuffed alloy guide would begin as follows:

"When removing wheels for arch detailing never place them face down and ruin them as I have done countless times..."

Apart from that I don't know what to say.

Steelies are the best anyway, and only £32 when you mess them up


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice guide, if you let the tyres down first it makes masking up the tyre easier and allows you to paint the edge easier.


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

Good tip - my edges were rubbish!


----------

